# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  real or fake deca and sus

## littlemantc

need some help on finding out if these are real or fake. the deca L 0506025 and the exp. is 06 2007..the stopper is almost black dark gray..inside has a yellow oil tint...for the sustanon ..i think is real batch #is 94465 and exp. is 10/08...

----------


## maropigula

sust looks good to go

----------


## littlemantc

i was htinking the same about the sus..but the deca in not too sure..the only thing that gets me is the very dark gray stopper..

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Pics are very blurry, its hard to tell what the fonts look like..Post some better pics please.

----------


## littlemantc

try this pic

----------


## littlemantc

this might help

----------


## limelight

Take a pic of the Deca cap

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> try this pic


The stampped numbers look fuc*ked up.

----------


## littlemantc

the cap

----------


## Seajackal

> need some help on finding out if these are real or fake. the deca L 0506025 and the exp. is 06 2007..*the stopper is almost black dark gray*..inside has a yellow oil tint...for the sustanon..i think is real batch #is 94465 and exp. is 10/08...


They are fake the stoppers are *Black* in the real ones! And PowerBB is
right the stamps looked fvcked up! Sorry for the loss bro.  :Frown:

----------


## MichaelCC

if the stoppers are not Black, there is need to made deeper probing if it's real or not. Black stopper is the first think you have to look at ...

----------


## limelight

Bro one more pic with the cap crimp, dont peel it off

----------


## Seajackal

What do you want to check lime?

----------


## littlemantc

i dont have any more amps...i just order one as a sample..to see if it was legit..my sust looks legit but the deca might not be

----------


## MACHI

I wouldn't be so quick to judge these decas as fake. The stopper looks on the blacker side to me. Far from the grey ones. Lighting can play a huge difference there.... Date looks a little funny.... Look at it closely. Does it appear printed or stamped? No obvious creases in the crimping? Label is even where ends meet? The 'E's look good...and so does everything else from what I can see.

----------


## MACHI

Vial neck looks slightly elongated....but that could be meaningless.

----------


## littlemantc

> I wouldn't be so quick to judge these decas as fake. The stopper looks on the blacker side to me. Far from the grey ones. Lighting can play a huge difference there.... Date looks a little funny.... Look at it closely. Does it appear printed or stamped? No obvious creases in the crimping? Label is even where ends meet? The 'E's look good...and so does everything else from what I can see.


should the date be printed or stamped?

----------


## Seajackal

> I wouldn't be so quick to judge these decas as fake. The stopper looks on the blacker side to me. Far from the grey ones. Lighting can play a huge difference there.... Date looks a little funny.... Look at it closely. Does it appear printed or stamped? *No obvious creases in the crimping?* Label is even where ends meet? The 'E's look good...and so does everything else from what I can see.


C'mon Machi, this has the same look as the ones you pointed I went wrong in
my comment to tell you the truth that one looked better than this one. Well I
know you've been expertising on Normas but that thread you posted the lab
test had the same dark grey stoppers, I still have a sample of that shit here
that I got scammed off.

----------


## MACHI

Well this calls for a test! haha - I can't make a deffinitive call on these either way. Maybe my eyes are going bad since you guys think these are bad fakes..... :Eek7:  wonder if srcs rates are still the same....

----------


## steggs

im pretty sure those sus are fake...sorry

----------


## theflyzman

I would def send of to lab on both

----------


## The Punnisher

Yo bro, this thread is year old.....

----------

